# r35 coilpacks



## Drgray (Jun 6, 2016)

After a set of 6 oem coilpacks. Don't seem to see many around so testing the water.

Thanks


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You need them for an r35 or a RB conversion ? I***8217;ve got various versions. Even brand new Hitachi IGC0009 - same output as 35 coils.


----------



## Drgray (Jun 6, 2016)

They will be going into an rb26, looking at acquiring a harness and coilpack mount at some point too.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Good price almost £150-180 cheaper and better than going Chinese R35 coils. 

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/567601-hitachi-igc0009-vk45de-coils.html

If you are interested.


----------

